# Media  > Creator Showcase >  Pramit's stuff

## pramit santra

Due to the latest reboot, I doubt I can find my old stuff that I posted here, so I guess I'll just put in the new ones that I've worked in last whole year. Since it's a place,I think, is a great spot for comic artist profile, I'm gonna put as much as I can. Hope that's not a problem.
My DA gallery-http://alf-alpha.deviantart.com/gallery/

Some are fanarts, some are commissions, some are my own stuff.

----------


## pramit santra



----------


## pramit santra



----------


## pramit santra



----------


## pramit santra



----------


## pramit santra



----------


## pramit santra



----------


## pramit santra



----------


## pramit santra



----------


## pramit santra



----------


## pramit santra



----------


## pramit santra



----------


## Ghost

Nice work Pramit. Especially the pinups  :Smile:

----------


## pramit santra

Thanx,ghost! Always trying.

----------


## pramit santra



----------


## pramit santra

DA link-http://alf-alpha.deviantart.com/gallery/
Contact- pramitsantra@gmail.com

----------


## NickAllott

Really nice lighting and composition.

----------


## pramit santra

More stuff .....'scuse me!!coming through!

----------


## pramit santra

Now, some of my own stuff, I've been passing some time on, this will be online as soon as I get this done.

----------


## pramit santra

So, worked it up...lot of lettering...designing(even though I suck at designing shit), I kinda...completed it somehow and put it on drivthru comics. It's a full on T&A book(with no sensitive parts shown)....heh...so be aware of that. Aaand my suuper lazily made up publisher logo- WORTH IT COMICS.
driv thru comix link- http://comics.drivethrustuff.com/pro.../Lady-Warriors

my fb page- http://www.facebook.com/pramitsdump

This is the cover

Page 3

Page 2

----------


## pramit santra

Page 1

Page 4

Page 14

----------


## pramit santra

Page 11

----------


## pramit santra

Schindler's list fanart-

----------


## pramit santra



----------


## pramit santra

Inferno pg 22-

Color stuff-

----------


## pramit santra

My character Frank from a story of mine, "Life-Time"

Colored

----------


## pramit santra

Some recent stuff

----------


## pramit santra



----------


## pramit santra

This page is from a short written by David Walton and drawn by me- Balaam Zsasz and the curse of Judas Coin


Grave Robber's Curse poster written by Brendan Hykes-

----------


## pramit santra

Tales of the Damned cover- written by Brendan Hykes

Run Forrest Run

----------


## pramit santra

Tales of the Damned Cover pencils-inks by me, colors by Tomas Marijanovic

----------


## pramit santra

A test page from Feb 2015


Some older work

----------


## pramit santra



----------


## pramit santra



----------


## pramit santra

Life-Time #1 
Reviews-
8/10."- @SequentialTart.com 
2/5- Comic Bastards
The 32 page comic is online available here at DrivThru comics- http://www.drivethrucomics.com/product/168570/Lifetime
Comixology--http://bit.ly/1SD841t

Also available on Amazon Kindle.
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B019XMFZHI
Read n rate 20 pager preview on goodreads- http://bit.ly/1QdKnvP
Also on line-webtoon- http://bit.ly/1LRLQGW
Gumroad- https://gumroad.com/l/oXfNu
‪#‎comicart‬ ‪#‎comics‬ ‪#‎scifisciencefiction‬ ‪#‎timetravel‬

----------


## Trey Strain

Very versatile.

----------


## pramit santra

> Very versatile.


Thanx, Trey. Sorry for this late reply. For the versatility, I blame the cool writers I've worked till now.

----------


## pramit santra

In late 2015, I released a little 32 pager comic Life-Time #1 on Comixology and on Driv Thru Comics, Here's a sample-
Pg1


Pg2


Pg 3

So, definitely check that out.

----------


## pramit santra

Some Cowboy Bebop- 
I may be the only one but I see the Sci fi genre weakening and turning into a full fantasy stupidity. The Fi has overloaded on the Sci, losing all its realism, the most absurd movies making huge names. Instead of diving into the creation, Sci Fi has now become just a background for fantasy movies. Like it or not, but Star Wars 7 (a direct downfall from George Lucas' innovative vision) kind of space operas and even other sci-fi genre stuff should take some goddamn notes from items like Cowboy Bebop, Bladerunner, Minority Report, Interstellar, etc and learn how to actually create with sci , than just fantasizing with FI.

----------


## pramit santra

RAKSHAK Issue 2.
72 pager Issue.
Cover art done by Sumit Kumar and Devayu. 
Order now from here: goo.gl/HRZtv5

The cover isn't drawn by me but definitely worth putting in this gallery. Interior 72 pages are illustrated by me and Prasad Patnaik. Written by Shamik Dasgupta. Will show some interior pages soon.

----------


## pramit santra

Heya, fellas,
I said earlier, I'll be showing some interior pages soon. The book was released last year. You can take a peak at Yali's site here- goo.gl/HRZtv5
Check out the pages right here aaaaaaand I'll be back with more soon. On the plus side, Life-Time Issue 2 is in process.
Rakshak Issue 2 Page 17

Page 30--


Page 41--

----------


## pramit santra

The most anticipated comic (for me) is here.
After rolling around for half a year, continuous drawing, lettering and coloring the cover, finally it's out. I'm working on getting a paperback version as well through createspace OR many other ways. Anyway, the digital version is available for now. So go ahead and check out the links below. If you buy, please do share your reviews and views.

You can also read the weekly updates of Life-Time Issue 1 on my site- http://pramitscomicsdump.com/
Life-Time Issue 2 is here-
On Drivthru comics now- http://bit.ly/2ts8ztU
On Amazon kindle- http://********/2soH4lK

----------


## pramit santra

Did I mention that Life-Time is also going on as a webcomic on my site? Yes, you can check it out at http://pramitscomicsdump.com/

----------


## pramit santra

Did I mention that Life-Time is also going on as a webcomic on my site? Yes, you can check it out at http://pramitscomicsdump.com/
Issue 1 ph 14.2

----------


## pramit santra

New page on webcomic- Life-Time Issue 1 Pg.24.2- http://pramitscomicsdump.com/comic/l...sue-1-pg-24-2/
Check out the whole webcomic.

----------

